# New YouTube Channel for A+ Slingshots!



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey Everyone,








Stop by our new YouTube channel to subscribe and watch the latest "how to's", products and shooting. 
It's just a start, but I think it's a fair one. Much more to come!!!!
A+ Slingshots YouTube Channel


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Aaron,
I see you don't have one yet for your collection. Today could be the day!









Perry


----------

